# Anything I should know?



## Capri142 (Dec 7, 2016)

I just purchased a 2013 Nissan Rogue SL . It was owned by an older couple who rarely ever drove but to visit their children every few months, As a result it has a but a bit over 14k miles and looks brand new. It has all of the upgrades, from the mud flaps to moon roof , navigation and back up camera. I think I got a terrific deal. Thing is, I dont klnow anything at all about this nor Nissan's in general. So figured I would check here. Is there anything in particular that I should know or do with the 2013 Nissan Rouge? 


Thanks, Phil


----------



## boxerbrick (Nov 3, 2016)

Engine sounds like crap during cold starts - like marbles rolling around in the engine. Goes away after the engine warms up.
Also, the CVT is surprisingly responsible and keeps the car peppy which results in mpg loss. Took me a while to get back to driving like a conventional 4 spd auto like my previous car.

Congrats on the purchase - I am starting to really like my 2012 which like yours is also fully loaded. I really like the agility of the vehicle given thats its a cross over.


----------

